# Arnisador



## Flatlander (Jul 9, 2004)

Why did Arnisador close his account?  I thought he was an INSTITUTION here?  I am totally perplexed by this.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 9, 2004)

He didn't even say goodbye.  I never even got a chance to get to know him.  But he had over 13000 posts, and was very 'reputable' here, so I just don't understand.

Anyone?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 9, 2004)

He asked that his account be closed.  He's more than welcome to come back any time.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 9, 2004)

What a peculiar thing.  Sorry, Bob, that didn't help much.  Is he OK?  Does anyone here know him personally?


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 10, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> He asked that his account be closed. He's more than welcome to come back any time.


If he were to come back, would he start again from scratch on post count and reputation?  Could he still use the "Arnisador" handle, or has it been used up now.  If it's still usable, is there a way you can retire it so it's no longer available to others?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 10, 2004)

As a rule, we don't delete accounts when we close them.  If he chooses to come back, all he has to do is shoot me an email and re can reopen it for him.  Since the account still exists, no one else can use it, and he keeps all his old stats.

(Hope thats clear...it's been a long week)


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks for the mighty quick reply Kaith.  The week is nearly over, sir. (But another one starts tomorrow.)


----------

